# Greatest sports moments, athletes of all times.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering what some of your greats sports moments were that you can remember. For me I just cant think of an athlete who went out on top like John Elway. I know a lot of you don't like him, but can anyone else think of an athlete that went out better than he did? Superbowl MVP, and one of the best seasons of his career. 

How about when the undeserving University of Utah football team whipped the heavily favored Alabama team last year. :mrgreen: 

I remember when Sammy Sosa hit 3 homers and knocked in 9 RBI's against the Rockies.

John Stocktons 3 at the buzzer to move the Jazz to the NBA finals.

I remember that **** Michael Jordan ripping my heart out and stomping it on the ground. :evil: 
Steve Bartman did the same **** thing to my heart, only he ate it after stomping on it.

I could go on and on. Lets hear some of your memories.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Well being from Colorado one of my greatest sports memories was that first Super Bowl win... having been killed in the others that win was simply amazing... hate him or like him John Elway will always be in the top 3 QB's of all time.. and I'm bias so you know where I place him... the 2nd super bowl was like Fixed said the best way to go out..

Growing up a Red Sox fan.... the best sports moment of all time 2004 ALCS coming back down 0-3 against the Yanks was to this day amazing..then watching as we swept through the Cards (Fixed I'm sure you liked that) seeing Foulke toss the ball over to first was sweet ...the most sucky moment watching that ball roll between Buckner's legs in 86' :evil:

I think my personal favorite sports moment really wasn't any special game or a specific athlete. It was the first time I walked the dark musky concourses of Fenway...and partook of all it's historical glory.[attachment=2:2jn7wzyv]DSCN1102.JPG[/attachment:2jn7wzyv][attachment=1:2jn7wzyv]DSCN1107.JPG[/attachment:2jn7wzyv]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Far and away my favorite sports moment was being in the 12th row on the 45 yard line watching Ty Detmer lead BYU to a victory of #1 ranked Miami.

The second would be Dwight Clark's TD thrown by the greatest QB in NFL history to defeat the Cowboys.

Third would be John Stockton's last second shot to defeat the Rockets and put them into the Finals.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> Far and away my favorite sports moment was being in the 12th row on the 45 yard line watching Ty Detmer lead BYU to a victory of #1 ranked Miami.


Wow those are some great seats!!! My dad still has that game on tape.

Here's my favorite right now.










Sorry ute fans couldn't resist. It's my favorite because it was nice to see the old school clutch Cougars show up again. And I don't watch pro sports too much anymore.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a few favorite moments and worst. 

The back to back NBA finals were the best and worst. I was a ball boy for the Jazz and I was able to go to every game with the team had the time of my life.

The NBA all star game held at SLC was also great, once again I was working the even had a lot of fun.

Of course probably my two favorite would be Utah going to and winning two BCS games. I would rate last years a little higher though.

Also lets not forget the winter olympics, I really thought that was really cool and a fun time. It was cool to see Utahns hold there heads high as the rest of the nation admired our state.

And stocktons buzzer beater was great, probably the best shot of his career.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jordan... in so many moments. Barry Bonds, like Fixed said, I know most folks hate him but as a lifelong Giants fan, I loved the guy and all the cool moments he brought about. I loved the 90's and all the great rivalry games between the Niners and the Cowboys. My friends back in California used to give me huge rations of crap about those games and when the 'Boys won, I did the same. Good times....


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

janet jackson in the halftime show with wardrobe malfunction!!! does that count????


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

When Bob Horner jacked 4 in one game in July of 86'. That dude would have for sure won the mullet contest.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I forgot to say that drafting DWILL was also one of the greatest moments to me as a Jazz fan. I know a lot of people are mad that the Jazz did not draft Paul who is great. But, to me I will take DWILL any day. He has killed Paul head to head. He runs the offense much better than Paul and is a much better shooter. If you put him in the offense that Paul is in he would have much better numbers, but DWILL is much more of a team player, he throws individual numbers out and plays team ball. If you watch New Orleans play, when they are losing and have no chance Paul puts up meaningless numbers up, just to make him look better. DWILL always looks to make plays for others and only looks to get his shots when it is within the offense and the team needs him to step up and score or do something special. So to me that is one of my favorite moments in sports.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Wasn't there obviously but the replays of Jesse Owens in front of Hitler always makes me feel good.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Wasn't there obviously but the replays of Jesse Owens in front of Hitler always makes me feel good.


wouldn't that have been sweet had he been giving Hitler the bird as he ran past him..


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Lou "The Toe", God rest his soul, he was the man! I need only close my eyes for a moment this time of year, and I can see him standin there, mud covered, smiling, watchin that ball split the up rights.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> janet jackson in the halftime show with wardrobe malfunction!!! does that count????


Yeah! That was great  
Some of my favorite memories were the games between Emery (Shawn Bradley) and Richfield (Ryan Cuff-did you know he wrote a book? http://www.amazon.com/Basketball-Blood- ... 1438915454) as a little kid I'd walk past them on the court during shoot arounds and they were giants! Those were two teams that absolutely battled every single game. That half court shot (I was looking but can't remember the guy's name) after double OT to win the state championship for Emery-even though I was cheering for Richfield-you can't help but love games like that!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Boise State defeating Oklahoma couple years ago in the BCS. Hands down the best game I have ever watched in any sport!!


----------

